# Friday Night Onroad-South Glens Falls, NY



## kawa62684 (Aug 1, 2003)

We are lookin for new racers, Friday night on-road carpet racing starts at 7pm
smooth carpet surface will an always changing layout to keep you on your toes. We are getting enough racers for an A,B,C and sometimes D main. We want a bigger turnout, new racers. It Close competition. 

ASK FOR MORE DETAILS!!


----------



## kawa62684 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Racing*

We had a decent turnout but would like to see more new faces. The competition was very close with every one in the a-main being within a lap of eachother. The track layouts are now being set up to be more challenging then ever before. Look for the challenges to continue and the competition to be close.


----------



## kawa62684 (Aug 1, 2003)

*Update*

A decent turnout tonight w/ thanksgiving being only yesterday. The track layout was very tight and tricky giving a great challenge to all racers. As always would like to see new faces of any ability.


----------



## Tommygun43 (Nov 17, 2002)

To bad racing wasn't at say, mmmm, saturday at 11:00 AM or sunday, sure would be alot more Touring Cars I think!!


----------

